
Ask HN: What strategies do you use to become more open minded? - mikemajzoub
Due to the efficiency that close-mindedness offers, it&#x27;s in our nature to gravitate towards it. However, business, cultural, and societal opportunities are realized by those who don&#x27;t take the easy path of always going along with the herd&#x27;s current assumptions about the world.<p>Peter Thiel&#x27;s now-famous interview question of &quot;What important truth do very few people agree with you on?&quot; seeks, at least in part, to tease out whether the interviewee possesses an open-mindedness allowing her to see things differently from the herd.<p>---<p>To offer this question more focus, let&#x27;s define being &quot;open minded&quot; to manifest itself in the following ways:<p>- regularly doubting one&#x27;s understanding of the world while simultaneously taking positions and acting based off of that current, imperfect understanding.
- grateful when new knowledge or understanding leads to changing one&#x27;s worldview to be more accurate.<p>---<p>Thanks for any strategies or thoughts you can give here, HN. I mull over this one often :)
======
mikemajzoub
This thread may also end up exploring how people decide when they're dealing
with an irrefutable truth (2+2=4), versus not (The world is flat, obviously.)

